# Deep Day on RECESS



## recess

Day started out very cold in the morning around 5:00am when we met up with high hopes for a nice weather window. Got served some great biscuits with eggs and sausage and after that we were off. Left out of sherman cove around 6:00am made the corner and the sea was very nice 1-2's almost all the way 60 miles.Got to our first stop and found what we were looking for Amberjacks ,did that for about 2Hours boated 4 all around 32-35 inches no real big ones but they were all over. Left the spot to go try out some new areas and to try to continue to catch the longtail bass we all adoreso much . Got to the deep rock around 800foot and first drop down i got hooked into the first snowy of the day a #43 shortly after that cliff got his #32 and Rob got his #20 we picked away for a while getting a few here and there, but had to keep moving due to the green eyed sharks {they were everywhere today} We found another spot on the way to one ,and made a drop with our new secret way to catch longtails and it worked one after another they came up 2 at a time We thought SUCESS after boating 9 very nice longtails and finishing up with the last grouper of the day it was time to head to the barn. Today was a great day to be on the water after 8;00am it warmed up great the water temp out there was 62 degrees and the wind stayed under 10knots all day. But want to say thanks to all the crew today we were a well oiled machine today.There is video of today and will edit it in after it finishes loading.

TIM



























































Now that's what I call a nice bunch of longtails


----------



## Telum Pisces

Sounds like a great day. At least someone is getting out during the short weather window that we had. I think my boat is going through withdrawls just as much as I am. Thanks for the report.


----------



## jjam

Well played sir....well played indeed by all!

Look forward to the video andwhile I watched the Daytona 500 preparing a Valentine dinner for my best friend and wife,my mind was wanderingsomewheresouth of the pass.

Thanks for the report Tim and look forward to the video...

Jimmy


----------



## The Duke

Another great catch. Congratulations!


----------



## Runned Over

I walked the NAS seawall Sat, came home and checked the weather, and declared Sunday a fishing day!!!!

Then my boys quickly reminded me that Sunday was flag football day, and I neededto quit :reallycrying, and wait a few more weeks!!!!! :banghead I love my boys!!!!

I haven't looked at the video's yet, but I'm sure they are something to be jealous of!!!


----------



## amberj

You guys are awesome!!!!


----------



## jim t

That's IT? That's the BEST you could do on a cold day in February?

I'm dissappointed...:reallycrying:reallycrying:reallycrying

GREAT JOB guy !!!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink

Jim


----------



## Private Pilot

"It's too cold!" lol...well done guys:bowdown


----------



## Corpsman

Outstanding as usual. Looks like you guys got a couple of barrel fish? Looking forward to the video!


----------



## Corpsman

OK just watched all the videos, that 43lber was a stud!


----------



## Eastern Tackle

Wow, that one snowy is huge. Pretty work.


----------



## Renegade_2010

Man you guys tore them up like always. Congrats on the catch. Glad you guys got to get out. Do you know what it feels like to go out and catch nothing...like most the rest of us.







Phillip


----------



## user6993

It was a fun day for sure. Even though the sun was still up when we parked the boat at the house IAM TIRED. You know amber jacks are mean fish. It was great to be offshore with Rob,Cilff and Tim. And I think we have learn how tofind and catch longtails now. Gene


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too

You guy's ROCK!!!! I really liked the report and video's, keep them coming!!!! :clap:clap:clap


----------



## miss mai

You guys are the best...everytime ya'll go----- you max out(truly a well oiled fishing machine). sweeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Travis Gill

Those longtail bass are some fine eating!


----------



## dantheman

Thanks for the Videos, Recess :bowdown dam good offshore report .


----------



## Atwood

If you fellas get any better, your gonna need a bigger driveway....great fishing!!!


----------



## Splittine

Dang. Congrats, nice mess of fish.


----------



## big blue

Pretty work as always fellas!


----------



## ironman172

Thats just awesome Gene and crew!!! Now the long tails aren't safe from you guysoke....congrat's on another fine catch!!:clap....that looks like some fine eat'in.

Tim....those are some awesome video's....makes me think I was there too!!thanks for sharing!!:clap


----------



## prostreet78

nice job guys was tim the grouper master ? later jeff


----------



## Fiver

awesome guys! looks like everyone was able to pull on a sizeable snowy. we had fun going to the joe cain parades and then to dinner, but dang wish i had gone with you guys. hope we can get back out there next weekend.


----------



## Hired Hand

You guys are killing me. :bowdown:bowdown Fish gods.


----------



## cobe killer

i gotta say that that was one of the best,fun days that i've had on recess. we had an all out blast and some good quality fish to put in the box(my personal best grouper...so far) and oooohhhh boy the longtails are gonna taste great today,then grouper cheeks w/alfrado over noodles. it was truly a great day on the water.

heres a pic i like of the snowys freshly plucked for the depths.


----------



## user6993

> *prostreet78 (2/15/2010)*nice job guys was tim the grouper master ? later jeff


 Jeff, Tim was the grouper master again, but Cliff and Rob are hot on his heels. It is just a matter of time. That's one of the great things we have going on the boat,everyone wants the others to do their best and have fun. And not to except anything else. Gene


----------



## TSpecks

Tim hey it is Tim

Man thats an awesome post!!!!!! I love my new job, I finally have a live outside work. Hope all is going well and maybe one day soon I could catch a ride with uguys. Keep on slamming the groupers man that is bad ass...


----------



## MSViking

Once again my hat goes off to you and your crew!! Hard Core!! Others sit on their couches typing and you guys are out there all year round knocking it out of the park! :bowdown:bowdown



I thought long and hard about going Sat, but too much snow here in MS to make it down to OB.



Great Pics!!!



MSyellowfin


----------



## lobsterman

Great catch again.....:reallycrying its a shameI wasn't there rippin lips too.


----------



## dailysaw

Sweet Guys!! The videos are Awesome!!


----------



## mpmorr

As usual you guys just kick butt. Thanks for sharing, those vids are great, what a way to spend a day. :bowdown


----------



## lastcast

Good job guys, looks like the crew had a blast! Good videos too!

Skip


----------



## NaClH2O

Great day to be on the water. We all had an absolute blast. The amberjack were on fire at our first spot. I was dissapointed that I donated two butterfly jigs to the cause but that's fishing. We could have caught jacks on that spot until all of our arms were jello. After we had enough of the jacks, we set our sights on sea bass and snowies, and boy we were not dissapointed. Looking forward to some out of this world dinners this week with fresh sea bass, yellow edge and grouper cheeks. I'll try and add a few more pics this afternoon when I get a chance.



Team Recess

Rob


----------



## c-hawse

hey recess i got one thing to say to you 

I HOPE YOUR BOAT SINKS !!!!!!

just kidding haha TELL WIFE AND FAMILY I SAID HELLO, PRETTY FAIR CATCH FOR

A BUNCH OF GUYS THAT DONT KNOW MUCH ABOUT FISHING .

in Christ c-hawse 

LS COC


----------



## mickeyt1reef

Nice videos guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Jake Adams

Another great report from a first class fishing team. Thanks for the video and pictures, they make me want to get back out there real soon. Congratulations on a very nice and diversified box of fish.


----------



## Pass Time

SWEET! What a team....glad you guys got the science of catching longtails figured out. Cant wait for the PM telling me how its done! Very nice snowy's guy's.


----------



## recess

> *NaClH2O (2/15/2010)*Great day to be on the water. We all had an absolute blast. The amberjack were on fire at our first spot. I was dissapointed that I donated two butterfly jigs to the cause but that's fishing. We could have caught jacks on that spot until all of our arms were jello. After we had enough of the jacks, we set our sights on sea bass and snowies, and boy we were not dissapointed. Looking forward to some out of this world dinners this week with fresh sea bass, yellow edge and grouper cheeks. I'll try and add a few more pics this afternoon when I get a chance.
> 
> Team Recess
> Rob


Rob put up your pictures i'm dying here waiting it's not like you had to work today.oke

TIM


----------



## recess

Thanks everyone for all the nice comments we appriecate all of them .We really do. Thanks for all the support PFF.

TIM


----------



## prostreet78

> *PURPLE HAZE (2/15/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *prostreet78 (2/15/2010)*nice job guys was tim the grouper master ? later jeff
> 
> 
> 
> Jeff, Tim was the grouper master again, but Cliff and Rob are hot on his heels. It is just a matter of time. That's one of the great things we have going on the boat,everyone wants the others to do their best and have fun. And not to except anything else. Gene
Click to expand...

 maybe thats wear i went wrong i dont know.later jeff


----------



## NaClH2O

Here you go Tim,here are the pictures from Sunday. I really did not get a chance to take to many pics because we were so busy catching fish, rebaiting hooks, gaffing fish, etc... Plus I really like the videos.

Tim in all of his glory as grouper master again. Well at least I got to wear the hat last week. Maybe one day Cliff will get to wear the hat, lord knows he is trying like a mad man to get it. This fish was exteremly skinny for its length, it should have weighed much more than 43.










Cliff with a long tailed sea bass. May be the best eating fish in the GOM. Notice how the red in the fish matches Cliffs red hair. I think they were made for each other.










Tim and I, with a pair of Snowies that were pulled off a new spot that Gene found.Good electronics are a must for this fishery.










Cliff with his largest Grouper to date 32 pounds, an absolutelybeautiful fish. Still did not get the title but he is getting closer Tim. 










Team Recess

Rob


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

That is crazy how that last fish cliff caught is still alive. 700+' of water and still alive. You dont see that much. Thats what they look like when their eyes arent coming out.

Congrats on a great trip guys. If you have a couple extra fillets of the sea bass i sure would like to see what the best tasting fish in the gom taste like.oke


----------



## Garbo

Dang.


----------



## ilander

I'm with Garbo "DANG" :bowdown

What do Ya'll use for cut bait?


----------



## John B.

with fish of that quality y'all should fish some tournaments!


----------



## MSViking

You mention good electronics, I am sure they are needed with the depths you are at, that begs the question, what are yall using? I noticed in one of the videos a screenshot that had a large diameter cirlce on the screen? What was that? I assume you are using a 1kw transducer? Shoot thru hull or glassed in the hull?



I certainly am not asking for rock locations, but curious how you found them? Research or looking on the major drops found on a bathymetric map? Just hunting and pecking? I troll a lot around the nipple and elbow and am certainly going to start to pay closer attention to some of the humps I go over!



How do the Snowy's taste? Like normal grouper?



Thanks

MSyellowfin


----------



## Corpsman

> *MSYellowfin (2/16/2010)*You mention good electronics, I am sure they are needed with the depths you are at, that begs the question, what are yall using? I noticed in one of the videos a screenshot that had a large diameter cirlce on the screen? What was that? I assume you are using a 1kw transducer? Shoot thru hull or glassed in the hull?
> 
> I certainly am not asking for rock locations, but curious how you found them? Research or looking on the major drops found on a bathymetric map? Just hunting and pecking? I troll a lot around the nipple and elbow and am certainly going to start to pay closer attention to some of the humps I go over!
> 
> How do the Snowy's taste? Like normal grouper?
> 
> Thanks
> MSyellowfin


I can only answer the last question. The snowys taste phenomenal! Better than gag to my tastes.


----------



## Fiver

> *Corpsman (2/16/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *MSYellowfin (2/16/2010)*You mention good electronics, I am sure they are needed with the depths you are at, that begs the question, what are yall using? I noticed in one of the videos a screenshot that had a large diameter cirlce on the screen? What was that? I assume you are using a 1kw transducer? Shoot thru hull or glassed in the hull?
> 
> I certainly am not asking for rock locations, but curious how you found them? Research or looking on the major drops found on a bathymetric map? Just hunting and pecking? I troll a lot around the nipple and elbow and am certainly going to start to pay closer attention to some of the humps I go over!
> 
> How do the Snowy's taste? Like normal grouper?
> 
> Thanks
> MSyellowfin
> 
> 
> 
> I can only answer the last question. The snowys taste phenomenal! Better than gag to my tastes.
Click to expand...

Snowy also freezes better than shallow water grouper.


----------



## user6993

> *MSYellowfin (2/16/2010)*You mention good electronics, I am sure they are needed with the depths you are at, that begs the question, what are yall using? I noticed in one of the videos a screenshot that had a large diameter cirlce on the screen? What was that? I assume you are using a 1kw transducer? Shoot thru hull or glassed in the hull?
> 
> The round screen that was in the video was a CDI screen the needle always points directly to the way point selected, no need to correct back and forth for course correction, and also I can set up for current and wind corrections all at once.
> Yes we have a 1kw thru hull now. When Contender built this boat they left an open transducer hole flush with the bottom of the hull. I am able to watch the bottom while running at 30 knots, down to 900 feet. If I do run over a spot at that speed I have just to run my cersor back over the spot while running no need to stop and go back to mark it and save it for another day.
> I certainly am not asking for rock locations, but curious how you found them? Research or looking on the major drops found on a bathymetric map? Just hunting and pecking? I troll a lot around the nipple and elbow and am certainly going to start to pay closer attention to some of the humps I go over!
> 
> 
> We find all our spots trolling around for pelagic's and going from spot to spot. Some people like to search the bathymetetric charts but unless you are after golden tilefish they are pretty much a waste of time for us. If we may suggest on some pointers . First ID the type of fish you are after . The reason I say that is not all deep water groupers live in the same depths. This is a round about 300-650feet yellows,480-900 snowies,goldens 750 - who knows, hakes 750 plus. These are some of the depths we have caught them in. But remember we have only been deep dropping for a year and a half. Once you are at the 131 troll to the SW Elbow and watch you bottom. Don't be surprized what 's half way there,once you find one you will find many good spots in the area.
> How do the Snowy's taste? Like normal grouper?
> 
> 
> I love the way snowies taste, after eating one it is hard to eat a gag any more,But Longtails to me are the best, next to swordfish.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> MSyellowfin


Hope this helps Gene


----------



## C-monsters

> *PURPLE HAZE (2/16/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *MSYellowfin (2/16/2010)*You mention good electronics, I am sure they are needed with the depths you are at, that begs the question, what are yall using? I noticed in one of the videos a screenshot that had a large diameter cirlce on the screen? What was that? I assume you are using a 1kw transducer? Shoot thru hull or glassed in the hull?
> 
> The round screen that was in the video was a CDI screen the needle always points directly to the way point selected, no need to correct back and forth for course correction, and also I can set up for current and wind corrections all at once.
> Yes we have a 1kw thru hull now. When Contender built this boat they left an open transducer hole flush with the bottom of the hull. I am able to watch the bottom while running at 30 knots, down to 900 feet. If I do run over a spot at that speed I have just to run my cersor back over the spot while running no need to stop and go back to mark it and save it for another day.
> I certainly am not asking for rock locations, but curious how you found them? Research or looking on the major drops found on a bathymetric map? Just hunting and pecking? I troll a lot around the nipple and elbow and am certainly going to start to pay closer attention to some of the humps I go over!
> 
> 
> We find all our spots trolling around for pelagic's and going from spot to spot. Some people like to search the bathymetetric charts but unless you are after golden tilefish they are pretty much a waste of time for us. If we may suggest on some pointers . First ID the type of fish you are after . The reason I say that is not all deep water groupers live in the same depths. This is a round about 300-650feet yellows,480-900 snowies,goldens 750 - who knows, hakes 750 plus. These are some of the depths we have caught them in. But remember we have only been deep dropping for a year and a half. Once you are at the 131 troll to the SW Elbow and watch you bottom. Don't be surprized what 's half way there,once you find one you will find many good spots in the area.
> How do the Snowy's taste? Like normal grouper?
> 
> 
> I love the way snowies taste, after eating one it is hard to eat a gag any more,But Longtails to me are the best, next to swordfish.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> MSyellowfin
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps Gene
Click to expand...

You guys are always great about helping your fellow fisherman with info. Maybe the rest of us can figure out how to catch like this someday. I know I will be paying close attention to the bottom machine come trolling season this year. Thanks.


----------



## mikeshep

Nice Grouper!!!


----------



## recess

> *TSpecks (2/15/2010)*Tim hey it is Tim
> 
> Man thats an awesome post!!!!!! I love my new job, I finally have a live outside work. Hope all is going well and maybe one day soon I could catch a ride with uguys. Keep on slamming the groupers man that is bad ass...


Hey Tim It's Tim back i'm glad the new job is great ,But as for catching a ride we have offered 6 or 7 times but you always had to work maybe with the new job you can swing it .Talk to you soon well offer again.oke

TIM


----------



## recess

> *John B. (2/16/2010)*with fish of that quality y'all should fish some tournaments!


John we do a few like the pensacola international, the mega shark, and last year we did the pfra rodeo .All fun tournaments we are not rich men none of us ,we are electrician, retired ,teacher , county worker, and a computer guy {sorry brad i forgot the title} not much money for the tournaments if you understand.Plus none of us our betting men,and don't like all the trash talking that comes along with it.We backed out of two last year because of all the smack talking .Just not our style if you can understand .

TIM


----------



## MSViking

another question for Team Recess: If you were starting over and buying a new electric reel, which one would it be? I am looking at the Diawa series, but do not really know why one would be better than the other, other than line cap? Any suggestions?



Thanks

MSyellowfin


----------



## John B.

> *recess (2/16/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *John B. (2/16/2010)*with fish of that quality y'all should fish some tournaments!
> 
> 
> 
> John we do a few like the pensacola international, the mega shark, and last year we did the pfra rodeo .All fun tournaments we are not rich men none of us ,we are electrician, retired ,teacher , county worker, and a computer guy {sorry brad i forgot the title} not much money for the tournaments if you understand.Plus none of us our betting men,and don't like all the trash talking that comes along with it.We backed out of two last year because of all the smack talking .Just not our style if you can understand .
> 
> TIM
Click to expand...

dang


----------



## tgibs

Nice catch guys!



Can you tell me if those Long tail bass are a part of the Grouper, snapper or what bag limit /aggregate


----------



## Fiver

> *tgibs (2/18/2010)*Nice catch guys!
> 
> Can you tell me if those Long tail bass are a part of the Grouper, snapper or what bag limit /aggregate


long tail bass aren't part of either the grouper or snapper bag limit. Currently,they have no size limit(wouldn'tsurvive a releasein deep water anyway)or creel limit...but they aren't super easy to target.


----------



## BuckWild

> *tgibs (2/18/2010)*Nice catch guys!
> 
> Can you tell me if those Long tail bass are a part of the Grouper, snapper or what bag limit /aggregate


i think they are just part of the federal 20 reef fish aggregate.


----------



## Fiver

> *BuckWild (2/18/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> *tgibs (2/18/2010)*Nice catch guys!
> 
> Can you tell me if those Long tail bass are a part of the Grouper, snapper or what bag limit /aggregate
> 
> 
> 
> i think they are just part of the federal 20 reef fish aggregate.
Click to expand...

Long tail bass aren't mentioned in the saltwater regulations provided on the myfwc website. This article does make mention of them, but i'm not sure where they are getting their regulation data for thisspecies. http://www.gulfshores.com/fishing/biting/?id=118


----------



## ateupwitit

thanks for the vids, everytime I think about selling off my gear and quitting I watch your vids on youtube and get inspired that one day I'll be on the water again


----------

